# Greetings from Spain!



## Mateo Pascual (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all!!

My name is Mateo Pascual and I’m a music composer from Spain. I work at a video games company as Audio director/Composer since 1998 and have been composing music for video games for the last 15 years. I have been lurking for a while and finally I'm glad to write my first letters here.

All the best!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to VI Mateo! Glad you found us and enjoy the forum.


----------



## arnau (Apr 12, 2011)

Bienvenido compañero! :D 

Arnau


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Mateo.


----------

